# Road World Championships (Spoilers)



## HF2300 (4 Sep 2014)

Team GB long list just announced:

*Men’s elite road race – eight places qualified*
Steve Cummings
Alex Dowsett
Andy Fenn
Chris Froome
Pete Kennaugh
David Millar
Luke Rowe
Ian Stannard
Ben Swift
Geraint Thomas
Scott Thwaites
Sir Bradley Wiggins
Adam Yates
Simon Yates

*Men’s elite time trial – two places qualified*
Alex Dowsett
Steve Cummings
Geraint Thomas
Sir Bradley Wiggins

*Women’s elite road race – six places qualified*
Lizzie Armitstead
Alice Barnes
Hannah Barnes
Anna Christian
Lucy Coldwell
Lucy Garner
Nikki Harris
Annie Last
Sharon Laws

*U23 men’s road race – five places qualified*
Hugh Carthy
Scott Davies
Owain Doull
Tao Geoghegan Hart
Dan McLay
Tom Moses
Dan Pearson
Alex Peters

*U23 men’s time trial*
Scott Davies
Jon Dibben

*Junior men’s road race*
Gabriel Cullaigh
Nathan Draper
Matt Gibson
James Shaw
Steve Williams

*Junior men’s time trial*
Matt Gibson

*Junior women’s road race*
Megan Barker
Grace Garner
Beth Hayward
Mel Lowther

*Junior women’s time trial*
Grace Garner
Mel Lowther


----------



## rich p (4 Sep 2014)

Tough call on who to add to Wiggins for the TT.
Cummings has beaten Dowsett recently, Thomas was on fine form post TdF and beat Dowsett in the Nationals. Dowsett is a TT specialist.
Wiggins won't do the RR will he? Or maybe he will if Froome doesn't!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Sep 2014)

I'd be minded to maximise the number of non-SKY riders


----------



## Basil.B (4 Sep 2014)

Where is Cav then?


----------



## themosquitoking (4 Sep 2014)

At home i reckon, it's late.


----------



## tug benson (4 Sep 2014)

Heard froome saying in a interview last week that the route suits ben swift the best


----------



## 400bhp (4 Sep 2014)

Cancellara not doing the TT apparently.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Sep 2014)

tug benson said:


> Heard froome saying in a interview last week that the route suits ben swift the best



If Froome says so, it must be true. The best of a few people that Froome knows, of SKY riders, of GB team or of the world?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Sep 2014)

Basil.B said:


> Where is Cav then?



Where is he now, never mind then?


----------



## rich p (5 Sep 2014)

Marmion said:


> Where is he now, never mind then?


Opted out apparently


----------



## The Couch (5 Sep 2014)

Cancellara is not participating in the ITT, to focus completely on the road race


----------



## rich p (5 Sep 2014)

The Couch said:


> Cancellara is not participating in the ITT, to focus completely on the road race


That's Swiss for, "I know I have no chance of beating Tony Martin"


----------



## SWSteve (7 Sep 2014)

Odd there is no women's itt long list. The statement from BC was also a bit rubbish as well.

Can anyone beat Tony Martin? And why is Wiggo a shoo in compared to Dowsett the national TT champion?


----------



## Louch (7 Sep 2014)

Wiggins won this years tt ?


----------



## rich p (7 Sep 2014)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Odd there is no women's itt long list. The statement from BC was also a bit rubbish as well.
> 
> Can anyone beat Tony Martin? And why is Wiggo a shoo in compared to Dowsett the national TT champion?


No, Tony Martin is a cert but I haven't even seen the parcours. Is it pan flat?
Dowsett is pretty average in ITTs these days and Wiggins is national champ, and probably nearest to TM in world terms assuming he's trained properly. Cummings has TTed better than Dowsett recently

<edit> Just read this...
_The 36.15 kilometre long TTT course for the elite women features only one climb with a maximum gradient of 10%. The men's elite race is 57,10 kilometre long and includes two short climbs. The majority of the course is flat.._
TM FTW


----------



## SWSteve (7 Sep 2014)

Sorry for the confusion. Dowsett set the record for a 10 in the last couple of months, whilst till national champion. Is that right?


----------



## Louch (7 Sep 2014)

Yeah he was still national champion then wiggins beat him in june at nationals


----------



## HF2300 (7 Sep 2014)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Odd there is no women's itt long list. The statement from BC was also a bit rubbish as well.



Supposedly BC have decided not to enter any senior women for the TT as they think there is no-one with a chance of winning a medal. Pooley's up in arms about it, and quite rightly too. It's like the BOC not filling quotas for 2012 - surely you give your elite a chance and some experience at least, and make sure you're represented.


----------



## jowwy (8 Sep 2014)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Odd there is no women's itt long list. The statement from BC was also a bit rubbish as well.
> 
> Can anyone beat Tony Martin? And why is Wiggo a shoo in compared to Dowsett the national TT champion?


Wiggins is a shoe after smashing dowsett in this years national TT down here in sunny south wales. I was there to see it and wiggo just murdered the field.

Dowsett may have broken the record for a 10tt recently but he was nowhere in the national


----------



## MisterStan (8 Sep 2014)

jowwy said:


> Wiggins is a shoe after smashing dowsett in this years national TT down here in sunny south wales. I was there to see it and wiggo just murdered the field.
> 
> Dowsett may have broken the record for a 10tt recently but he was nowhere in the national


Dowsett took the bronze, hardly nowhere.


----------



## jowwy (8 Sep 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Dowsett took the bronze, hardly nowhere.


believe me, he got totally smashed and only just managed the bronze


----------



## totallyfixed (8 Sep 2014)

HF2300 said:


> Supposedly BC have decided not to enter any senior women for the TT as they think there is no-one with a chance of winning a medal. Pooley's up in arms about it, and quite rightly too. It's like the BOC not filling quotas for 2012 - surely you give your elite a chance and some experience at least, and make sure you're represented.


Shocking, I was just talking with some elite road race women yesterday and they are angry and dismayed. I really don't get it, for a nation supposedly strong in cycling this sends out entirely the wrong message. The Dave Brailsford legacy of never entering anyone in anything who does not [in BC's opinion] have a chance of winning a medal continues, and let's not get started on why women have to race a shorter distance.


----------



## HF2300 (9 Sep 2014)

totallyfixed said:


> ... never entering anyone in anything who does not [in BC's opinion] have a chance of winning a medal continues...



I think this is really short sighted as well. Those that are winning medals now are doing so because they're seriously quick, but also because they've built up the big competition experience - not just the race itself, but the whole thing of going there, understanding what's going on and so on.

And it really doesn't send the message that BC are serious about commitment to women's cycling.


----------



## SWSteve (9 Sep 2014)

If you're looking to progress, you want to have something to aim to - in anything, not just sport - so when the opportunities to put the hard graft in aren't only not available, but are actively taken away from you, what do you have to aim for and work towards? Shocking from BC


----------



## montage (13 Sep 2014)

Gerrans looking very in form. Cancellara is also bound to try something spectacular.
Kennaugh also looking great if you fancy placing a bet on a UK rider, I would say more so than Swift


----------



## IanG1 (17 Sep 2014)

Anyone know if worlds are on TV? Quick look on the sky planner and can't find anything for Sundays TTT in the usual places?


----------



## MisterStan (18 Sep 2014)

Froome down as Team Leader.... http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/cycling/29248743


----------



## IanG1 (18 Sep 2014)

No TTT on the bbc, best I can find is the UCI Youtube channel who are streaming everything live.


----------



## montage (18 Sep 2014)

Can David Millar still compete if the outcome of the vote is yes tomorrow?


----------



## rich p (20 Sep 2014)

Whenever I see Ponferrada written, I imagine Hoss Cartwright on a TT bike.


----------



## Roadrider48 (21 Sep 2014)

It says on the BBC site that the elite men's TT is on Wednesday with the elite men's RR Sunday 21st.
I thought the TT was today. But I am obviously wrong according the Beeb.
I think it's the TTT today, but can't find it on.
Does anyone know where we can watch it please?
Thanks.#EDIT# RR Sunday 28th....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Sep 2014)

Women's on now

Men's in a couple of hours


----------



## Roadrider48 (21 Sep 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Women's on now
> 
> Men's in a couple of hours



Much appreciated, Thankyou.


----------



## jarlrmai (21 Sep 2014)

http://www.cyclingfans.com/uci-road-world-championships/live

This is where I tend go for schedules etc


----------



## Roadrider48 (21 Sep 2014)

Elite men TTT just about to start now....many thanks guys


----------



## User169 (21 Sep 2014)

Disaster for Rabo-Liv. Vos dropped (!) and the rest having a nasty crash. Busted pelvis for Vd Breggen.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Sep 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Disaster for Rabo-Liv. Vos dropped (!) and the rest having a nasty crash. Busted pelvis for Vd Breggen.


Yes, it was a very nasty crash. Broken hip bone apparently.


----------



## rich p (21 Sep 2014)

This Dutch co-commentator is running rings round Liggett with her knowledge and pronunciation.


----------



## jarlrmai (21 Sep 2014)

She's awesome to be honest, get her on the GT coverage!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Sep 2014)

Sky fractionally ahead at the 2nd time check with BW chivvying them up, but they're down to 4 riders. Touch and go.


----------



## thom (21 Sep 2014)

Were I a betting man, I'd be very tempted to back Wiggins for the ITT after that.


----------



## jarlrmai (21 Sep 2014)

Disappointing end there with the weather.


----------



## smutchin (21 Sep 2014)

thom said:


> Were I a betting man, I'd be very tempted to back Wiggins for the ITT after that.



I didn't see it but I was already thinking people are being too sure about Tony Martin for the ITT. I don't think we've seen him up against Wiggo yet this season, have we?


----------



## thom (21 Sep 2014)

smutchin said:


> I didn't see it but I was already thinking people are being too sure about Tony Martin for the ITT. I don't think we've seen him up against Wiggo yet this season, have we?


Not sure.
Not that I followed this one closely but Sky were down to 4 men early doors and Cataldo spent the last 1/3 holding on grimly. OPQS had 6 men for most of the route and I think only lost 1 by the end, yet beat SKY by only 2 secs (they did have to deal with some wet roads at the end though).
SKY's hard men Belorussians look set for good performances alongside Wiggins.


----------



## Roadrider48 (21 Sep 2014)

I would love Wiggo to win the ITT! He looks in a good frame of mind. But Martin, who'd bet against him?


----------



## smutchin (22 Sep 2014)

User said:


> I've copied this from the predictions thread where I first posted it....I thought I'd also add it here...
> I'm going early with my worlds prediction and with a hint of nationalistic prejudice  but I'm going for an Irish winner, this is our best team for years Roche, Deignan and Dan Martin all in cracking form, the course isn't brillant but not something Dan Martin can't make work for him and with only 3 in the team it will be difficult but nothing is impossible....
> so
> Dan Martin
> but to be honest a top 3 at the worlds would be brillant for Ireland....



Good start for the Irish - Ryan Mullen less than half a second off the title in the U23 ITT!

Winner was an Aussie with the brilliant sounds-like-a-firm-of-architects name Campbell Flakemore.


----------



## smutchin (22 Sep 2014)

And Macey Stewart, another Aussie, won the junior women's ITT.

Makes me kind of glad OGE didn't win the TTT yesterday.


----------



## smutchin (23 Sep 2014)

All about the Germans today - Lisa Brennauer takes the women's ITT title. 

Men's junior TT title goes to Lennard Kamna, who looks almost too German, like he's Marcel Kittel's little brother or something.


----------



## HF2300 (23 Sep 2014)

Quote from Google search result for today's elite women's ITT:

BBC: "_Olympic champion Sir Bradley Wiggins says his form is "better than ever" as he ... wins the *women's* individual *time trial* at the World Championships in Spain"_.

Sometimes Google's summarising doesn't quite work...


----------



## jarlrmai (23 Sep 2014)

Given all the other things he keeps announcing he's going to do I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (24 Sep 2014)

Still think it was utterly ridiculous and also rather disrespectful of the whole idea of the World Championships that GB did not entire a single woman for the TT. I mean, _Japan_ had two (competitive) entrants FFS...


----------



## rich p (24 Sep 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Still think it was utterly ridiculous and also rather disrespectful of the whole idea of the World Championships that GB did not entire a single woman for the TT. I mean, _Japan_ had two (competitive) entrants FFS...


Agreed, but what idiot planned the National Track Champs to run concurrently with the Worlds?
There must be some crossover?


----------



## SWSteve (24 Sep 2014)

How am I able to watch highlights from today?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Sep 2014)

I think the \UCI Youtube channel will have a full replay - https://www.youtube.com/user/ucichannel


----------



## tug benson (24 Sep 2014)

Looking forward to see how wiggins doe this afternoon, I think he has chance


----------



## SWSteve (24 Sep 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I think the \UCI Youtube channel will have a full replay - https://www.youtube.com/user/ucichannel


Is this available for us Brits, or will it be blocked?


----------



## Beebo (24 Sep 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Still think it was utterly ridiculous and also rather disrespectful of the whole idea of the World Championships that GB did not entire a single woman for the TT. I mean, _Japan_ had two (competitive) entrants FFS...


You'll be pleased to know that Jo Rowsell agrees with you.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/cycling/29340672


----------



## rich p (24 Sep 2014)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Is this available for us Brits, or will it be blocked?


Seemingly not Steve. It's on the red button on BBC


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Sep 2014)

rich p said:


> Seemingly not Steve. It's on the red button on BBC



or here if you want to watch it online

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/29334984


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Sep 2014)

oh and to add, Dowsett goes at 14:18 and Wiggins 14:34


----------



## SWSteve (24 Sep 2014)

I'm at work, and as a result unable to do so. Hence searching for highlights available after (I'm happy to dodge the result an watch online later) but if this isn't possible I'll be annoyed.


----------



## Ganymede (24 Sep 2014)

I am at home with a cold. Think I might move to the sofa for the afternoon if it's on the Beeb...


----------



## rich p (24 Sep 2014)

Ganymede said:


> I am at home with a cold. Think I might move to the sofa for the afternoon if it's on the Beeb...


I'm at home without a cold and I might go out on the bike and get back for the deénouement


----------



## Ganymede (24 Sep 2014)

rich p said:


> I'm at home without a cold and I might go out on the bike and get back for the deénouement


*jealous*


----------



## Beebo (24 Sep 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> oh and to add, Dowsett goes at 14:18 and Wiggins 14:34


Anyone know how they allocate start times, I note Martin is off 2 mins after Wiggins.


----------



## rich p (24 Sep 2014)

Ganymede said:


> *jealous*


Lovely on the Downs!
GWS!


----------



## Ganymede (24 Sep 2014)

rich p said:


> Lovely on the Downs!
> GWS!


Ta *sniffles*

Tony Martin just out of the blocks...


----------



## Beebo (24 Sep 2014)

How many seconds drag is Wiggins' beard worth?
It amuses me that he has aero everything and a beard.


----------



## rich p (24 Sep 2014)

Beebo said:


> How many seconds drag is Wiggins' beard worth?
> It amuses me that he has aero everything and a beard.


It's a UCI rule so as not to give him significant advantage over Tony Martin's chin


----------



## rich p (24 Sep 2014)

The Russian was very emotional


----------



## Beebo (24 Sep 2014)

Martin 4 seconds up on Wiggins at 1st check point


----------



## jarlrmai (24 Sep 2014)

Tony Martin is like a human motorbike.


----------



## Beebo (24 Sep 2014)

Wiggins now 2 seconds up at 2nd check point!


----------



## jarlrmai (24 Sep 2014)

Come on Brad.


----------



## tug benson (24 Sep 2014)

That looks sore


----------



## rich p (24 Sep 2014)

Keep calm men - don't jinx Brad!!!


----------



## MrGrumpy (24 Sep 2014)

Brads chances must be high its not raining


----------



## tug benson (24 Sep 2014)

Come on Wiggins


----------



## Crackle (24 Sep 2014)

You'd think they'd stay out the side where all the crap is.


----------



## jarlrmai (24 Sep 2014)

The distance shortening is worth it


----------



## jarlrmai (24 Sep 2014)

Love how the commentators are judging how will a rider is doing by whether they are climbing or not.


----------



## MrGrumpy (24 Sep 2014)

Martin is some unit!


----------



## Ganymede (24 Sep 2014)

Woooo.... Wiggo!


----------



## rich p (24 Sep 2014)

Great ride Brad


----------



## Ganymede (24 Sep 2014)

But Martin looks like a MACHINE...


----------



## rich p (24 Sep 2014)

TM can't get 25 secs back


----------



## tug benson (24 Sep 2014)

Well done Wiggins


----------



## rich p (24 Sep 2014)

Waheyyyyyyyyy Wiggooooooooooo


----------



## Ganymede (24 Sep 2014)

Aroooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (24 Sep 2014)

Amazing Wiggins!!


----------



## jarlrmai (24 Sep 2014)

Hell yes go Brad.


----------



## raindog (24 Sep 2014)

Worrabout that then? 
well done Brad!


----------



## Ganymede (24 Sep 2014)

raindog said:


> Worrabout that then?
> well done Brad!


He looks sh@gged.


----------



## Rob3rt (24 Sep 2014)

Beebo said:


> How many seconds drag is Wiggins' beard worth?
> It amuses me that he has aero everything and a beard.



Wind tunnel testing suggests a beard creates so little drag that it is within the measurement noise of the tunnel's instrumentation. The lump from his race radio though, that could well have cost a measurable number of watts!


----------



## rich p (24 Sep 2014)

I wonder what all the Ponferradeans that live in all those apartment blocks do for a living?


----------



## Ganymede (24 Sep 2014)

OMG Wiggo cracks a smile! And needed a wee. Pure class.


----------



## rich p (24 Sep 2014)

Nice dig about not doing the TdF!


----------



## Rooster1 (24 Sep 2014)

Yay for Wiggo


----------



## Beebo (24 Sep 2014)

I was watching via BBC streaming at work then someone phoned me just as they entered the last 5km, so i missed it.


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 Sep 2014)

rich p said:


> Nice dig about not doing the TdF!


 What did he say?

Oooh I do like the tittle tattle. Nuts to the sport


----------



## BrumJim (24 Sep 2014)

Looking forward to seeing what his Time Trial Bike will look like next time he does one. Gold trim went out, and presumably the UK TT Champion colours will soon be replaced by rainbow ones.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Sep 2014)

Beebo said:


> I was watching via BBC streaming at work then someone phoned me just as they entered the last 5km, so i missed it.


The bloke who came in 2nd from last won, and the bloke in last came 2nd.


----------



## Beebo (24 Sep 2014)

BrumJim said:


> Looking forward to seeing what his Time Trial Bike will look like next time he does one. Gold trim went out, and presumably the UK TT Champion colours will soon be replaced by rainbow ones.


He said it was his last World Champs TT, but I guess he will do TT's in stage races, if he choses to ride them.
His next aim is the 1 hour record, then the track for Olympics.


----------



## rich p (24 Sep 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> What did he say?
> 
> Oooh I do like the tittle tattle. Nuts to the sport


 Something along the lines of thanking his wife and family for putting up with him in July when he wasn't at the TdF


----------



## BrumJim (24 Sep 2014)

Beebo said:


> He said it was his last World Champs TT, but I guess he will do TT's in stage races, if he choses to ride them.
> His next aim is the 1 hour record, then the track for Olympics.



Yeh, that's a point. When is he going to wear his rainbow jersey?


----------



## SWSteve (24 Sep 2014)

Local club TT?


----------



## Stonechat (24 Sep 2014)

rich p said:


> Tough call on who to add to Wiggins for the TT.
> Cummings has beaten Dowsett recently, Thomas was on fine form post TdF and beat Dowsett in the Nationals. Dowsett is a TT specialist.
> Wiggins won't do the RR will he? Or maybe he will if Froome doesn't!


Woohoo
Wiggo on fire


----------



## Beebo (24 Sep 2014)

BrumJim said:


> Yeh, that's a point. When is he going to wear his rainbow jersey?


In bed with the missus?
Can he wear the small rainbow flashes on his sleeves, or is that only for Road Race winners?


----------



## jarlrmai (24 Sep 2014)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Local club TT?



God I'd love to see him at the Tuesday Rainford 10 miler....


----------



## smutchin (24 Sep 2014)

Caught the last 25 mins on Portuguese telly cos my wife happened to run into the coverage when flicking through the channels in our hotel room. Yay!

Must say I thought Tony Martin didn't look as smooth as usual, but Wiggo was gliding like a swan. It looked like he already had it in the bag by the time I started watching. Awesome ride.


----------



## 400bhp (24 Sep 2014)

Anyone have a link to highlights?


----------



## Beebo (24 Sep 2014)

400bhp said:


> Anyone have a link to highlights?


Only 3 mins on BBC
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/cycling/29351791


----------



## SWSteve (24 Sep 2014)

400bhp said:


> Anyone have a link to highlights?


http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b04kjkj9

3hr 50 right there....


----------



## Flying_Monkey (24 Sep 2014)

Well, that was a pretty awesome display. He's an odd character and sometimes his own worst enemy, but you really can't knock his palmares, can you? And I hope this means we'll stop getting the 'what's Wiggins ever done' comments here... you can't put this one down to being dragged around France unwillingly by a great team (and yes, I am being sarcastic about that description of winning the Tdf!).


----------



## gam001 (24 Sep 2014)

400bhp said:


> Anyone have a link to highlights?


Good YouTube channel for brief highlights here Nige...


View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=nW8aiTx0ARg


----------



## jarlrmai (24 Sep 2014)

What a supreme judgement of effort that was. Would have been easy to go out too hard on that course.


----------



## HF2300 (24 Sep 2014)

Beebo said:


> How many seconds drag is Wiggins' beard worth?
> It amuses me that he has aero everything and a beard.



The hairs energise the boundary layer. Reduces drag. It's actually a self adhesive beard developed by Boardman's secret squirrel team.


----------



## Stonechat (25 Sep 2014)

HF2300 said:


> The hairs energise the boundary layer. Reduces drag. It's actually a self adhesive beard developed by Boardman's secret squirrel team.


The same people who put shaved legs in wind tunnel and proved them quicker, found no disadvantage in beards


----------



## Keith Oates (25 Sep 2014)

A great effort by Wiggins and to get the gold has really made it another year to remember for him and his fans!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BrumJim (25 Sep 2014)

Beebo said:


> In bed with the missus?



Skin suit?


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Sep 2014)

This from the Torygraph made me laugh:

_"They told me I had 10sec on Tony and I s--- myself". The Spanish translator looked inquisitively at him. "That means s--- my pants", Wiggins added by way of clarification._

(Their dashes. I think they add something )


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Sep 2014)

Hopefully that should put the "Froome v. Wiggins" arguments to bed


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Sep 2014)

And just as a recap, taking 2011 as Froomedog's "breakthrough":

Froome:
2011 - 2nd: Vuelta
2012 - 2nd: Tour, 3rd: Olympic ITT
2013 - 1st: Oman, Criterium International, Romandie, Dauphine, Tour 2nd: Tirreno-Adriatico 3rd: Worlds TTT
2014 - 1st: Oman, Romandie, 2nd: Vuelta Points: Dauphine

Wiggins
2011 - 1st: National RR, Dauphine, 2nd: Worlds ITT 3rd: Paris-Nice, Vuelta
2012 - 1st: Paris-Nice, Romandie, Dauphine, Tour, Olympic ITT
2013 - 1st: Tour of Britain 2nd: World ITT
2014 - 1st: Tour of California, National ITT, World ITT 2nd: CWG Team Pursuit 3rd: Tour of Britain (plus a top 10 in Paris-Roubaix)

That's some haul between them, but Wiggins' palmares is far more impressive.


----------



## Dayvo (25 Sep 2014)

Marmion said:


> That's some haul between them, but Wiggins' palmares is far more impressive.



Agreed, but Froome is five years younger than Wiggins. Let's see what else he'll win before he hangs his cleats up.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Sep 2014)

Dayvo said:


> Agreed, but Froome is five years younger than Wiggins. Let's see what else he'll win before he hangs his cleats up.



I'll allow him a 2 year leeway, given that Wiggins started "proper" road racing in 2009 and Froome made his "breakthrough" in 2011.


----------



## Slaav (25 Sep 2014)

More importantly, Wiggo wasted quite some time racing around in circles... And that was a complete waste of talent!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Sep 2014)

Slaav said:


> More importantly, Wiggo wasted quite some time racing around in circles... And that was a complete waste of talent!



Aye, I missed out all the track stuff - if I'd included it and pre-2011 road stuff then I'd have been typing all night!


----------



## Louch (25 Sep 2014)

I don't see froome winning many more grand tours. Sky don't have the team anymore to haul him around. Too much competition now compared to when he took his first


----------



## dragon72 (25 Sep 2014)

I thought this was the World Champs thread, not the Wiggo vs Froome thread.

Thinking of the men's elite road race, it's tough to pick a winner this year. There are lots who the course would suit but aren't quite on form. I reckon the result will be an eyebrow raiser, with the favourites missing out. I'm giving my kiss of death to Sagan, who can't seem to cross the line first for love nor money this season but who's due a big win.


----------



## tug benson (25 Sep 2014)

Louch said:


> I don't see froome winning many more grand tours. Sky don't have the team anymore to haul him around. Too much competition now compared to when he took his first


 troll


----------



## smutchin (25 Sep 2014)

Marmion said:


> Froome made his "breakthrough" in 2011.



At the Worlds in 2009, aged 23, the "unknown" Froome was the highest placed Brit in the ITT, ahead of Wiggo.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Sep 2014)

smutchin said:


> At the Worlds in 2009, aged 23, the "unknown" Froome was the highest placed Brit in the ITT, ahead of Wiggo.



I know, I was giving him the benefit of 2 extra years before starting the comparison


----------



## rich p (25 Sep 2014)

dragon72 said:


> I thought this was the World Champs thread, not the Wiggo vs Froome thread.
> 
> Thinking of the men's elite road race, it's tough to pick a winner this year. There are lots who the course would suit but aren't quite on form. I reckon the result will be an eyebrow raiser, with the favourites missing out. I'm giving my kiss of death to Sagan, who can't seem to cross the line first for love nor money this season but who's due a big win.


Sagan is 4th favourite so he's not exactly a left field pick!

There seems to be some confusion in the teams and the wider cycling fan-world, whether some sprinters can get over the climbs. Bouhanni, Kristoff, Degenkolb ...


----------



## Louch (25 Sep 2014)

tug benson said:


> troll



Haven't been impressed with froome sine last year. He looks a spent force in his efforts. Think he is over training and tries to do too much himself now.


----------



## rich p (25 Sep 2014)

Louch said:


> Haven't been impressed with froome sine last year. He looks a spent force in his efforts. Think he is over training and tries to do too much himself now.


Yeah, 2nd in the Vuelta after a year of injuries is rubbish!


----------



## thom (25 Sep 2014)

FFS, compare them if you want when they've retired.
I just love the way Froome rides stage races and the intensity Wiggins brings to controlled environment racing. What perplexes me about the Wiggo cult is the very anal passionless riding style SKY got slated for in road racing happens to be Wiggins recipe for success (and indeed a goodly amount team GB's track record). Froome by comparison is the ad hoc, free spirit improvisor.


----------



## 400bhp (25 Sep 2014)

Louch said:


> I don't see froome winning many more grand tours. Sky don't have the team anymore to haul him around. Too much competition now compared to when he took his first



Quoted for ridicule next year.


----------



## tug benson (25 Sep 2014)

Louch said:


> Haven't been impressed with froome sine last year. He looks a spent force in his efforts. Think he is over training and tries to do too much himself now.


 Maybe you should phone sir Dave and tell him he is over working Froome...second in the last grand tour of the year and thats after spending the first 2 weeks of that tour yo- yoing up the climbs

A spent force is a joke of a comment


----------



## 400bhp (25 Sep 2014)

Oooh I missed that "spent force" comment. Glad you captured it for ridicule next year too.


----------



## HF2300 (25 Sep 2014)

thom said:


> FFS, compare them if you want when they've retired.
> I just love the way Froome rides stage races and the intensity Wiggins brings to controlled environment racing.



Or compare them now, apparently.


----------



## thom (25 Sep 2014)

HF2300 said:


> Or compare them now, apparently.


well yes - good point - compare their palmares is what I meant


----------



## smutchin (26 Sep 2014)

I like Froome. And I like Wiggo. But which is best? Only one way to find out...


----------



## Beebo (26 Sep 2014)

The British team are targeting Ben Swift for the win.
His current odds are 50/1.


----------



## SWSteve (26 Sep 2014)

Men have the following
U23
Junior 
Elite. 

When do you change from being u23 to a junior (or vice versa)?


----------



## sleaver (26 Sep 2014)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Men have the following
> U23
> Junior
> Elite.
> ...


Apparently you are a junior if you are under the age of 19.


----------



## raindog (26 Sep 2014)

Hushovd retires and is immediately replaced by Bystrom.
Can't keep these Norwegians down


----------



## Louch (26 Sep 2014)

tug benson said:


> Maybe you should phone sir Dave and tell him he is over working Froome...second in the last grand tour of the year and thats after spending the first 2 weeks of that tour yo- yoing up the climbs
> 
> A spent force is a joke of a comment


spent force, past his peak, same thing. ill take a charity bet with anyone that hes not top 3 in next years tour. £20 to charity of choice


----------



## jifdave (26 Sep 2014)

Louch said:


> spent force, past his peak, same thing. ill take a charity bet with anyone that hes not top 3 in next years tour. £20 to charity of choice


accepted. in fact if he's not top two i'll payout


----------



## Louch (26 Sep 2014)

jifdave said:


> accepted. in fact if he's not top two i'll payout


Deal.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (26 Sep 2014)

raindog said:


> Hushovd retires and is immediately replaced by Bystrom.
> Can't keep these Norwegians down



Or replaced by 3 Norwegians - they were 1st, 3rd and 5th. Amazing.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Sep 2014)

Lizzie Armitstead hopes, to beat Vos, for Gold
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/cycling/29377106


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Sep 2014)

jifdave said:


> accepted. in fact if he's not top two i'll payout


And I'll wager the entire contents of my pocket (currently £3.71) that neither of you will remember....


----------



## tug benson (27 Sep 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> And I'll wager the entire contents of my pocket (currently £3.71) that neither of you will remember....


 But i will


----------



## Louch (27 Sep 2014)

You underestimate the things @tug benson will do for £3.71


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Sep 2014)

The BBC makes me furious sometimes. They say they're going to cover the women's RR on the red button and, because they're covering it, the UCI youtube channel isn't available in the UK - instead they're showing rugby.

So, the licence payer has paid for the broadcasting rights and ends up not being able to watch it either on TV or on Youtube without having to use a proxy server, _*because they've paid for the broadcasting rights*_.


----------



## jarlrmai (27 Sep 2014)

Thier cycling coverage is awful, I'm going to proxy the UCI channel and hope they have that dutch commentator who knows her stuff.

If you are using hola, choose Netherlands.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Sep 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> Thier cycling coverage is awful, I'm going to proxy the UCI channel and hope they have that dutch commentator who knows her stuff.


It's now up with Rob Hayles commentating. Just as well, I wasn't getting much out of the Italian channel.


----------



## jarlrmai (27 Sep 2014)

She's there co-commentating, set Hola to Netherlands (I might just move to Holland)


----------



## jarlrmai (27 Sep 2014)

Germany leading the pack.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Sep 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> She's there co-commentating, set Hola to Netherlands (I might just move to Holland)


It's ok, we've got Gilmore.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (27 Sep 2014)

Deadly dull commentary, shame that they haven't got David Harmon now that Eurosport seem to have released him.


----------



## jarlrmai (27 Sep 2014)

Big crash


----------



## thom (27 Sep 2014)

Shocking - that looked bad for a handful of riders. Not nice - worried about head injuries.


----------



## jarlrmai (27 Sep 2014)

Looks pretty bad.


----------



## jarlrmai (27 Sep 2014)

Those replays are horrifying, the ricochet up up the group...


----------



## thom (27 Sep 2014)

some big names delayed - both Vos and Bronzini.
Is that why GB were on the front ? 
If so, that isn't so sporting but it's hard to say how hard they are pushing.


----------



## jarlrmai (27 Sep 2014)

Vos was being led back up by her team, Armistead was with the main group I think.


----------



## jarlrmai (27 Sep 2014)

That's why the main competitors stay up front.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Sep 2014)

Vos is back and it doesn't look like she got taken down by the crash.


----------



## jarlrmai (27 Sep 2014)

Dutch team still off the back but I only see a few brits including Armistead in the lead pack, so Holland could do a team break at the end. Lizzie a bit isolated now hope her team gets back.

Looks like they have neutralised a bit.

Vos back on.


----------



## thom (27 Sep 2014)

I think the peloton weren't riding full gas and allowed them back - so many teams were been disadvantaged.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (27 Sep 2014)

Very regrettable that BBC denied Eurosport the broadcast rights, Eurosport would have done it so much better


----------



## jarlrmai (27 Sep 2014)

The UCI coverage footage seems the best.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (27 Sep 2014)

What's missing is local colour, who they bumped into in the hotel last night, any riding they've done around here, what's the local food and wine like. All we're getting is very earnest, dull, dull, dull.


----------



## jarlrmai (27 Sep 2014)

I'm getting Abbey/Cheese description withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## jarlrmai (27 Sep 2014)

Attacks starting, Slovenia.


----------



## jarlrmai (27 Sep 2014)

Always good to see a rider with road rash making an attack.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Sep 2014)

GB just keep putting in little digs - reminds me of the way Kenyan runners used to race on the track, constant changes of pace to disturb the others.

But now it's Australia on the attack...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Sep 2014)

This is the selection: Vos, Armistead, Borgini, Johannsen


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Sep 2014)

Lizzie tried a couple of attempts to shake Vos off her wheel on the last climb. All 4 together.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Sep 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> This is the selection: Vos, Armistead, Borgini, Johannsen



Wasted it. Idiots.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Sep 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> This is the selection: Vos, Armistead, Borgini, Johannsen


And they got deselected!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Sep 2014)

What the hell were they thinking?


----------



## jarlrmai (27 Sep 2014)

WTF!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Sep 2014)

And Prévot takes it!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Sep 2014)

If I was the coach of any of the four who were away at the end, I'd be absolutely farking furious right now - except maybe of Johannsen because she got bronze, but she was almost guarranteed that anyway.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Sep 2014)

Looking at it from above, it really looks like Vos was actually collaborating with and leading out Prévot, even though they are supposed to be racing for nations today. Dubious. Her national coach is going to be even more annoyed now.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Sep 2014)

That was great for Prévot, who has had a breakthrough season, but that finish really was not a good advertisement for World Cup racing.


----------



## montage (27 Sep 2014)

Nobody wanted to lead it out, good example of a gamble that lost.

Really negative race with everyone jumping on every attack, kind of what you'd expect to see at your local cat 3/4 crit. In fact, was there a break at all?


----------



## Crackle (27 Sep 2014)

That was a frustrating race. One of those ones were you're shouting at the telly.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (27 Sep 2014)

Well that was dire.


----------



## zizou (27 Sep 2014)

Yeah very frustrating to watch. Disappointing too in terms of exposure for womens racing - the two races with best live worldwide TV coverage - La Course and this, have probably been their worst two races of the year.

The course doesnt seem to be helping much either - the age group races have been pretty unsatisfying too. I wonder if Cavendish is regretting his decision not to take part, because from what ive seen so far he could have been a contender.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (27 Sep 2014)

Frankly I'd have done better watching the Ryder Cup, and I don't even follow golf.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Sep 2014)

montage said:


> I thought it was a good race, yes the 4 should have kept going but for me Armistead or Borgini should have pushed on because they were never likely to get anything from the bunch sprint....sometimes Armisteads decisions confuse me, she said after the race the racing wasn't hard enough early on but then decided to wait for the bunch, they were sitting up for a time before the chasing group cought them,
> anyway any womens racing on the TV is a good thing irrespective of how the race was raced....



The finish meant that it wasn't anything like a good race. As for Armistead should take a long hard look at herself after that. She's only got herself to blame. There wasn't that far to the finish, and you simply can't start playing games with a pack with at least a couple of decent sprinters in it bearing down on you. She should have burried herself and she would at the very least have got second out of that four and possibly gold because Vos was not quite on top form. I'm also almost totally convinced now that Vos was deliberately waiting for Prevot - Prevot didn't just latch onto Vos by some clever last minute thinking - that was clearly something that had been planned should they both be there at the end: Vos led her out and then pulled aside to let her go for the line as if they were both racing for Rabo-Liv not their own national teams. Watch the overhead replays if you don't believe me.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Sep 2014)

I thought my pro pundit choice of Borghini was going to be an inspired outside pick - only for nobbery to come into play.


----------



## Origamist (27 Sep 2014)

Crackle said:


> That was a frustrating race. One of those ones were you're shouting at the telly.



The only time I shouted at the telly was when the chap on the mtb looked like he was going to overtake the peloton.

Agree with FM - looked like a Vos lead out, but I thought I was just being cynical at the time.


----------



## 400bhp (27 Sep 2014)

All scared of vos and were scared of going first. Real noddy errors by 3 of the 4 in the lead group.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Sep 2014)

400bhp said:


> All scared of vos and were scared of going first. Real noddy errors by 3 of the 4 in the lead group.


Yep, I reckon that's the race summary.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Sep 2014)

400bhp said:


> All scared of vos and were scared of going first. Real noddy errors by 3 of the 4 in the lead group.


Yep, I reckon that's the race summary.


----------



## Crackle (27 Sep 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Looking at it from above, it really looks like Vos was actually collaborating with and leading out Prévot, even though they are supposed to be racing for nations today. Dubious. Her national coach is going to be even more annoyed now.


Watched it a few times now and there's no doubt. Vos waited for her and then led her out.


----------



## The Couch (27 Sep 2014)

Really boring race, which I mostly blame the parcours (and a little bit the riders who were to afraid to go from too far out)

Only from the attack of Johanson it got interesting, the whole last climb through LA looked mighty impressive (always in the front and that last pull after Emma), but she apparently didn't want to risk pulling the group of 4 either.

Let's hope there are more adventurous men in tomorrow's final 
(that attack in bigger groups than 1 - which happened too much in the women final 50km -)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Sep 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> Thier cycling coverage is awful, I'm going to proxy the UCI channel and hope they have that dutch commentator who knows her stuff.
> 
> If you are using hola, choose Netherlands.


She's back on the BBC today. I keep missing her name so someone better informed might tell me....

I just heard that 13 women were taken to hospital after that crash yesterday and one ended up with a broken pelvis.

Meanwhile it's damp and greasy so let's hope it dries out soon.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (28 Sep 2014)

Isn't it about time that the Worlds were held in the UK again ? The contrast between what we could stage now and what we managed at Goodwood would be huge. Would be nice to see Lizzie repeat the home win of Mandy Jones.


----------



## rich p (28 Sep 2014)

Filthy weather in Spain
Thankfully it stayed dry for Wiggo on Wednesdaay


----------



## jarlrmai (28 Sep 2014)

Is it going to be a repeat of Italy last time? That was the hardest bike race I've seen in a long while.


----------



## jarlrmai (28 Sep 2014)

Break has 15mins on the Peloton.


----------



## zimzum42 (28 Sep 2014)

Could they not manage to find some decent pundits for the coverage, these ladies are incredibly dull and don't seem to know the riders. Would much rather have Sean Kelly or someone who knows there stuff rather than this drivel


----------



## jarlrmai (28 Sep 2014)

Which coverage?


----------



## zimzum42 (28 Sep 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> Which coverage?


BBC online. 

Was hoping Eurosport would get to cover it this year but no such luck. 

The BBC shouldn't be allowed to cover cycling... They have no clue


----------



## tug benson (28 Sep 2014)

Am going to kill myself if they keep asking these stupid questions on the BBC red button


----------



## zimzum42 (28 Sep 2014)

I'm sorry to all the valiant supports of female cycling, but there's a reason I've tuned into the Men's race and only watched the highlights of the Women's. 

I am not that interested in Women's cycling...
So why is that all they are talking about during the Men's race????

I want commentary on the race I'm watching, not a boring discussion about races I didn't want to watch...


----------



## zimzum42 (28 Sep 2014)

Finally, Phil got a word in!

I never thought I would want to hear more from Liggo!


----------



## tug benson (28 Sep 2014)

I can't put up with this pish, Ryder cup it is..well until they shut up


----------



## lilolee (28 Sep 2014)

Jo Rowsell did some commentary during the Commonwealth Games and she was excellent. Knew all the riders, insights into their strengths and weaknesses, plus also amusing.


----------



## jarlrmai (28 Sep 2014)

BBC have Liggett and Jose Been, The were also chatting to Marianne Vos and Rochelle Gilmore so these are the people who know nothing about cycling?

They were talking about the womens race with one of the top contenders and the multi commonwealth medal winning owner of Wiggle Honda.... The reason being that the middle of a long long stage race like this is not the most interesting phase of the race.


----------



## rich p (28 Sep 2014)

This is truly a dull race so far. I may go and prune the pyrocantha


----------



## zimzum42 (28 Sep 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> BBC have Liggett and Jose Been, The were also chatting to Marianne Vos and Rochelle Gilmore so these are the people who know nothing about cycling?
> 
> They were talking about the womens race with one of the top contenders and the multi commonwealth medal winning owner of Wiggle Honda.... The reason being that the middle of a long long stage race like this is not the most interesting phase of the race.


No one said anything about them not knowing anything about cycling...

I know who they are, but I'm still not interested in hearing about the womens' races, nor am I interested in the answers to tweets such as 'what do you have for breakfast'. 
It's just my POV - I tuned in to watch the men's road race, I want to hear about the men's season and riders. 
I'm not as interested in the women's, so I only watched the UCI highlights yesterday. It's a shame Lizzy got zarked over by the other breakaway riders


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Sep 2014)

zimzum42 said:


> No one said anything about them not knowing anything about cycling...



Errr...



zimzum42 said:


> Could they not manage to find some decent pundits for the coverage, these ladies are incredibly dull and don't seem to know the riders. Would much rather have Sean Kelly or someone who knows there stuff rather than this drivel


----------



## zimzum42 (28 Sep 2014)

Marmion said:


> Errr...


I said they don't seem to know the riders - I would rather listen to dull anecdotes about those in the race I am watching than full anecdotes about riders from another race I chose not to watch live coverage of.
I want a commentator who knows their stuff about men's racing, not just cycling in general or women's cycling or cross or whatever...

Anyway, this Jose Been seems more interested in plugging her twitter account than doing a good job of commentary...

Now, if only Eurosport were able to cover it...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Sep 2014)

Norwegian Team car crash - one seriously injured, 2 further less serious injuries:


----------



## jarlrmai (28 Sep 2014)

fark that looks bad


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Sep 2014)

zimzum42 said:


> I said they don't seem to know the riders...



Yes, you did type that, then you typed this as well:



zimzum42 said:


> Would much rather have Sean Kelly or someone who knows there stuff rather than this drivel



So, Kelly "knows his stuff" and the women are talking "drivel".


----------



## rich p (28 Sep 2014)

Marmion said:


> Yes, you did type that, then you typed this as well:
> 
> 
> 
> So, Kelly "knows his stuff" and the women are talking "drivel".


You and Zimmers are more interesting than the race - keep it up guys!


----------



## rich p (28 Sep 2014)

Let's speculate - which team lacks a sprinter and it will be in their interest to attack earlier?


----------



## rich p (28 Sep 2014)

Spanish, Polish, Italian?


----------



## rich p (28 Sep 2014)

User said:


> Ireland


True but with 3 riders they're going to be wheelsuckers!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Sep 2014)

Kwiatkowski will win this.


----------



## zimzum42 (28 Sep 2014)

Marmion said:


> Yes, you did type that, then you typed this as well:
> 
> 
> 
> So, Kelly "knows his stuff" and the women are talking "drivel".


Apologies for being a little glib. 

What I meant to say was that Sean Kelly knows his stuff about the men's racing season and personalities in the peloton etc. 

The women were talking about women's racing, mountain biking and cross. Not exactly what I had tuned into the men's road race for...

I shouldn't have said drivel, but was a little frustrated that they were just ignoring the race, it was like being back with Duffers...


----------



## rich p (28 Sep 2014)

Fab C and Sagan may think he can attack á la Armitstead and stay away near the end


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Sep 2014)

zimzum42 said:


> Apologies for being a little glib.
> 
> What I meant to say was that Sean Kelly knows his stuff about the men's racing season and personalities in the peloton etc.
> 
> ...



I'll let you off then  
Don't let it happen again tho


----------



## rich p (28 Sep 2014)

Marmion said:


> I'll let you off then
> Don't let it happen again tho


To be fair to Zimmers - it was dull chit chat.

I heard that Nibali was going to need a skin graft on the injury he got a while back and he has since landed on it twice since. Ouch


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Sep 2014)

rich p said:


> To be fair to Zimmers - it was dull chit chat.
> 
> I heard that Nibali was going to need a skin graft on the injury he got a while back and he has since landed on it twice since. Ouch



Ours is hardly any better...


----------



## rich p (28 Sep 2014)

Apart from Ligett's hilarious tale of riding with Jens Voigt of course. Gripping stuff


----------



## rich p (28 Sep 2014)

Marmion said:


> Ours is hardly any better...


Mine is, it's just you're usually too pissed to keep up


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Sep 2014)

No Liggett on BBC2?


----------



## rich p (28 Sep 2014)

Marmion said:


> No Liggett on BBC2?


Bloody hell - you could have told me earlier!!!


----------



## zimzum42 (28 Sep 2014)

I've switched to BBC2 now and have the web feed on a second screen in case they cut to yachting or something. 

The commentary on BBC2 is much better...


----------



## tug benson (28 Sep 2014)

groups all over the place now.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Sep 2014)

rich p said:


> Bloody hell - you could have told me earlier!!!



I just switched over, and was asking for clarification as I was astounded. I had thought it might be a trick and we got a few minutes of decent commentary and then Phil walked in and shoved them off the chair


----------



## rich p (28 Sep 2014)

Simon Brotherton is a bit earnest but pretty good. Rob Hayles is intelligent with a dull delivery


----------



## rich p (28 Sep 2014)

Marmion said:


> I just switched over, and was asking for clarification as I was astounded. I had thought it might be a trick and we got a few minutes of decent commentary and then Phil walked in and shoved them off the chair


I could take Ligget in a bare knuckle fight


----------



## rich p (28 Sep 2014)

Not sure there's much point in this mini breakaway but it's better than the dull fare


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Sep 2014)

rich p said:


> I could take Ligget in a bare knuckle fight



Maybe we could set that up for next years Worlds? Bare chest, bare knuckles.


----------



## rich p (28 Sep 2014)

Marmion said:


> Maybe we could set that up for next years Worlds? Bare chest, bare knuckles.


You can punch Paul Sherwen till I tell you to stop


----------



## rich p (28 Sep 2014)

If the doper Daryl Impey wins this it'll be as bad as if ValPiti does


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Sep 2014)

rich p said:


> You can punch Paul Sherwen till I tell you to stop



That being the case, I hope Liggett hits you with an early punch to the throat.


----------



## lilolee (28 Sep 2014)

Yeah, likely to come together eventually. Wish Kennaugh hid a bit.


----------



## resal (28 Sep 2014)

Crackle said:


> Watched it a few times now and there's no doubt. Vos waited for her and then led her out.



Flying Monkey - good calls +1 Have to say I am not sure quite what we were seeing yesterday.

That race was an appalling advert for women's cycling on a parcours that was fine. Very slow.

Lizzie had no "hard luck" and I have no idea where she is basing her comments on. I saw Emma Johannson attack towards the bottom. The Italian had Bronzini behind so didn't need to chase. Vos chased alone with Lizzie contributing nothing and then as soon they caught Emma, the Italian attacked. Lizzie sat at the back, Vos looked behind. Lizzie was doing nothing, Emma was just caught, so Vos went again. The gap to Vos opened and Lizzie was drifting off with Emma. Emma got going and closed on Vos and the Italian with Lizzie in her wheel. Then as they closed Lizzie looked round and had the perfect view of what was going on behind. Either she could have attacked or, if she fancied herself in the sprint, waited. She waited and Emma got Bronze and she came 7th. And this was the girl who was last "robbed" at Copenhagen when she was not taken to within 5.4m of the line by Cook whilst her trade team-mates looked on doing nothing.

I think I can see a pattern emerging.


----------



## rich p (28 Sep 2014)

oddly futile attempt by Tony Martin


----------



## tug benson (28 Sep 2014)

Haven't a clue who is winning this


----------



## rich p (28 Sep 2014)

Kiryenka is a trier


----------



## rich p (28 Sep 2014)

tug benson said:


> Haven't a clue who is winning this


Nope. I'm hoping that the pure sprinters will get dropped on the speedy ascent of the last hill


----------



## Rasmus (28 Sep 2014)

I'm trying to get excited about Valgren being in the break going onto the last lap, but stupid Dan Lloyd of GCN ruined it by picking him as winner.


----------



## Louch (28 Sep 2014)

tug benson said:


> Haven't a clue who is winning this



I just stuck a fiver on @Rasmus


----------



## tug benson (28 Sep 2014)

Please, not Valverde


----------



## tug benson (28 Sep 2014)

Vasil is a machine


----------



## Louch (28 Sep 2014)

theres a headline in there


----------



## lilolee (28 Sep 2014)

French guy Gaultier doing nothing.
It'll be a sprint finish.

So Bossan Hagen


----------



## tug benson (28 Sep 2014)

Kwiatkowski attacks


----------



## Rasmus (28 Sep 2014)

Brilliant from Kwiatkowski


----------



## KennaughKickIt (28 Sep 2014)

Get in there! Brilliant ride.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Sep 2014)

Marmion said:


> Kwiatkowski will win this.



Telt ye.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Sep 2014)

tug benson said:


> Kwiatkowski attacks


And holds on. I thought he'd get caught.


----------



## rich p (28 Sep 2014)

Great move by kwiat


----------



## zimzum42 (28 Sep 2014)

Sweet, at least it was a winner from a nation other than Spain, Italy, France, Belgium etc. 

Especially Belgium...


----------



## lilolee (28 Sep 2014)

what a ride by Kwiatkowski


----------



## Rasmus (28 Sep 2014)

Matti Breschel 4th


----------



## jarlrmai (28 Sep 2014)

Congrats to Kwiatkowski, great ride by Ben Swift as well.


----------



## zimzum42 (28 Sep 2014)

BBC muppets have managed to miss the presentations choosing instead to show a skit about Cookson, Brad and the ladies. Jokers

Why do they insist on doing their own coverage, surely would be cheaper to pay Eurosport to do it properly...?


----------



## rich p (28 Sep 2014)

zimzum42 said:


> BBC muppets have managed to miss the presentations choosing instead to show a skit about Cookson, Brad and the ladies. Jokers
> 
> Why do they insist on doing their own coverage, surely would be cheaper to pay Eurosport to do it properly...?


I'd already switched off but was that nobhead,Jonathan Edwards there?


----------



## zimzum42 (28 Sep 2014)

rich p said:


> I'd already switched off but was that nobhead,Jonathan Edwards there?


Yup. 

The BBC should leave pro cycling well alone and stick to bmx and triathlon and stuff


----------



## thom (28 Sep 2014)

zimzum42 said:


> The BBC should leave pro cycling well alone and stick to bmx and triathlon and stuff


Maybe they should just do it better - if you put it on the BBC 1, a fair few people see it - stick it on Eurosport and only the cognoscenti. 
Some of the criticism sounds like you don't like opening out coverage and letting the plebs in...


----------



## zimzum42 (28 Sep 2014)

thom said:


> Maybe they should just do it better - if you put it on the BBC 1, a fair few people see it - stick it on Eurosport and only the cognoscenti.
> Some of the criticism sounds like you don't like opening out coverage and letting the plebs in...


You're right, I would rather they improved, but they've had a good while of increased popularity and it's not getting any better. 

I would be happier if they showed the Eurosport feed on BBC1


----------



## Ganymede (28 Sep 2014)

zimzum42 said:


> You're right, I would rather they improved, but they've had a good while of increased popularity and it's not getting any better.
> 
> I would be happier if they showed the Eurosport feed on BBC1


Come late to the commentary. I'm afraid I had important things to do today but the Commentators v CCers punch up has entertained me retrospectively. Thanks all!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (28 Sep 2014)

Good call by Marmion - even Inner Ring didn't give him a chance, even when it was suggested over there that Kwiat might be a possibility. A worthy winner and I hope someone who will do justice to the jersey next season.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (28 Sep 2014)

A great race with a great winner, what a contrast to the dismal efforts of the women yesterday.


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 Sep 2014)

Just watched my recording, having avoided spoilers. Yeeeeeah! I'm afraid I may have annoyed the neighbours


----------



## zimzum42 (28 Sep 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Good call by Marmion - even Inner Ring didn't give him a chance, even when it was suggested over there that Kwiat might be a possibility. A worthy winner and I hope someone who will do justice to the jersey next season.


Are you hinting that Rui Costa didn't exactly do ANYTHING this year? Cos you might have a point! (I don't think the Tour de Suisse and a few 2nd places counts for that much, he didn't exactly show much of himself this year...)


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 Sep 2014)

For those of you who like/understand Strava, here's Kwiat's ride http://www.strava.com/activities/200661439


----------



## ColinJ (29 Sep 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> For those of you who like/understand Strava, here's Kwiat's ride http://www.strava.com/activities/200661439


Looks like his GPS was playing up a bit! Various bits are missing or added in ...


----------



## Stonechat (29 Sep 2014)

ColinJ said:


> Looks like his GPS was playing up a bit! Various bits are missing or added in ...


Last three laps the altitude has gone weird


----------



## fimm (29 Sep 2014)

Questions:
Could/should the British team have done anything different, rather than putting all their eggs in the Ben Swift basket? I understand that Kennaugh was off the front in order to force other teams to chase while allowing the British not to, but would it have been better to go with a two-pronged "Swift for the sprint but Kennaugh to see if he can do something like Kwiat. did" strategy?

How come there were still lots of Italians & Dutch there near the end? I understand the strategy of a rider working until they are tired out and then stopping but it seemed to me that a other teams did better at keeping more team members there until the end. (On the other hand, it worked for Poland...)


----------



## rich p (29 Sep 2014)

@fimm 
I suppose it shows that there's more than one way to skin a cat. Poland and Italy did a lot of the legwork to pull back the break and it worked for one of them - was it a great masterplan or did Kwiat just make a great opportunist break? I suspect the latter although the break needed catching.
The GB team was an enigma again - Swift was possibly their best bet but it didn't help the cause that, according to Rod Ellingworth, GT, Froome and the Yates bros weren't on their A game. Given that Millar doesn't have an A game these days it was a lightweight team again. Kennaugh, Rowe and Cummings to do the work. Swift is unlikely to win against the top riders of his ilk though.
As in many races the chase group of Gilbert & co left it to one man (Pip,) since there were 2 Belgians, and therefore gave away any chance of their own in the process. As Gilbert said, it's inexplicable why Gerrans, Gallopin, Valverde etc wouldn't help as you might as welcome tenth as second. There's only one world champion.


----------



## Dogtrousers (29 Sep 2014)

Kwiatkowski's been my favourite cyclist (aside from hero worship of Cav) for a couple of years now. I was so pleased to see him win. He had a great start to the year with a hatful of podium finishes, but it was painful to watch him start so well - so close to taking yellow on the cobbled stage - and gradually fall to bits later on in the TdF, and then see to things go awry in the ToB.


----------



## Hacienda71 (29 Sep 2014)

Don't think this has been posted before. Here is the winning ride on Strava.

http://www.strava.com/activities/200661439


----------



## jarlrmai (29 Sep 2014)

The poles put on some big turns at the start of the race. That avg speed is amazing for that distance and climbing..


----------



## The Couch (29 Sep 2014)

fimm said:


> ...
> How come there were still lots of Italians & Dutch *Belgians* there near the end? I


Fixed that for you


----------



## HF2300 (29 Sep 2014)

rich p said:


> Poland and Italy did a lot of the legwork to pull back the break and it worked for one of them - was it a great masterplan or did Kwiat just make a great opportunist break? I suspect the latter although the break needed catching...



Think it was a bit of both. I don't think catching the break was related to Kwiat's attack, though as you say had they not brought the break back the cards may well not have fallen the way they did; and I think he'd worked out beforehand that an attack was on at that point if the cards fell the right way, when they did he was ready and took the opportunity. It was a masterly attack and beautifully timed, but I must admit even though I had him to win there were several points I thought they'd blown it.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Sep 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> Don't think this has been posted before. Here is the winning ride on Strava.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/200661439


You don't read all the posts, do you! 

PS It appears to have been fixed since we were talking about it yesterday. There is now a proper climb shown for all the laps, although, the second shorter climb still isn't displayed consistently.


----------



## Hacienda71 (29 Sep 2014)

ColinJ said:


> You don't read all the posts, do you!
> 
> PS It appears to have been fixed since we were talking about it yesterday. There is now a proper climb shown for all the laps, although, the second shorter climb still isn't displayed consistently.


My god I'm going blind


----------



## tug benson (31 Jul 2015)

Louch said:


> spent force, past his peak, same thing. ill take a charity bet with anyone that hes not top 3 in next years tour. £20 to charity of choice


A wee bump of this since @Louch lost a bet with Froome not just coming top 3 but winning the tour....I guess the dawg isn't a spent force after all


----------



## tug benson (31 Jul 2015)

400bhp said:


> Oooh I missed that "spent force" comment. Glad you captured it for ridicule next year too.


Ridicule away


----------



## tug benson (31 Jul 2015)

Louch said:


> I don't see froome winning many more grand tours. Sky don't have the team anymore to haul him around. Too much competition now compared to when he took his first


Bumped again.....


----------



## jifdave (31 Jul 2015)

Louch said:


> spent force, past his peak, same thing. ill take a charity bet with anyone that hes not top 3 in next years tour. £20 to charity of choice





jifdave said:


> accepted. in fact if he's not top two i'll payout



So Mr @Louch i accepted the bet...
My boss is riding ride London on Sunday £20 would be great.

Www.justgiving.com/owner-email/pleasesponsor/STEVE-BREEN5


----------



## Louch (1 Aug 2015)

Maybe I should have said if he _cleanly_ got in top three .......I remembered during the tour posting this, couldn't remember where though. Donation going shortly , a Louch always pays his debts


----------



## Louch (1 Aug 2015)

Donation done


----------

